# Beer for Diarrhea??? Crazy?



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay, I know this breaks ALL the rules regarding IBS-D, but I swear on the holy IBS Bulletin Board that when I drink beer I have no D the next day! I know it has gas, calories, and all sorts of things that are terrible, but it is true for me.Anybody else have this experience with beer? Just curious.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah, beer doesn't seem to effect me that much believe it or not , wine does though. I can count on feeling terrible and having big time D if I drink more than one glass of wine in an evening.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Twocups, my mom and I both have the same thing happen with beer--nothing, though she is IBS-C/D and I am truly IBS-D (only C when I take Immodium and Calcium together). When I drink wine, I do seem to have more trouble--especially with the reds. I have NO idea why.I actually think the beer helps constipate me too--I can't believe how outrageous this sounds, but is this the same for you or anyone else?


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol, beer a constipater, i dunno about that, but i agree that beer is not such the bad guy IBS experts say..although the bubbles can cause bloating and burps, but thats in everybody. I have never had any bady effects from beer, and i know cause i brew my own, especially over the summer!! yummy pale ale's, ice cold on a hot afternoon after a long day at work will solve many problems. as far as wine, i dont drink much. as a blue collar simple guy in an area that doesn't emphasize the spirit i never developed the taste. one beer for the moment, and one more for the road..(drink responsibly please)


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I can drink wine with no problems, I do not like beer so I do not know if it makes my ibs worse. Hard liquer does make my stomach worse though.


----------



## leesy (May 4, 2004)

RobAlan,I posted my life story (lol) this morning since I am new, but, yes, I mentioned in there, that a few beers does always calm down my stomach and stop the D (anxiety ?) - (unfortunately for me I am recovering (trying to be) alcoholic, so that's not the answer for me.leesy


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

I like beer... ALOT... so when i drink it, i tend to go overboard - which i know is not healthy in the long run, but i have found that it has a numbing effect on my stomach problems. sorry to sound like i turn to it for my probs, but when the weekend comes, i want to forget about my stomach and i indulge. wish it helped for me, but it doesn't stop the D.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, not to encourage recovering alcoholics, but I don't see why we can't turn to a class or two of our favourite alcoholic beverage to help calm us down or whatever. What is the difference (with controlled drinking) whether you drink 2 cups of coffee to give you a lift, or two glasses of wine to keep you mellow? And if it helps your IBS--well, shoot--I would do almost anything for that!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It depends on where you end up on the IBS spectrum.For some people any amount of alcohol sets off the D.Others find that the relaxation from it works and small amounts (one or two) does not set off the D.Depends on your triggers.No one thing triggers everyone.However, there are some things that can be triggers for some people and it usually makes sense to try avoiding X for a bit to see if no X (whether it is coffee, starch, fried foods, alcohol, etc) is better.If you see no difference, and enjoy something you do not need to avoid it just because it makes the poster next to you quite ill.K.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm able to drink lite beers in moderation and not have any problems. I don't drink beer that much and I would never drink beer the night before a weekday or any other day where I would be doing something stressful, so I have no idea if it really helps relieve diarrhea.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i just happened to have a beer in my fridge and so i thought what the heck - i downed it and suprisingly - the stabbing pain turned to just a dull pain... i don't think i'll keep this remedy alive - but it's kinda nice today!


----------



## abigailcrane (Mar 26, 2004)

Well roll out the wine barrel and pass me a kegger. Never tried beer in fact I hate the taste of the stuff, but gonna give it a try. Heck if if gets rid of my D. I will put a beer tap in my kitchen and drink the horrid stuff everyday. They say after the first few bottles you learn to like it. I'm gonna run down to Spirits Store later and grab me a few pints and see if a miracle occurs. What the heck? Why not? If it doesn't work. I can be drunk and have the D, but I'll be smilin. Maybe its the hops in the beer that does it or one of the many other ingredients. Anyhow I find this post interesting...worth while checking it out. Can you imagine if BEER was a cure for IBS-D. We could take our medication to work. NO SIR BOSS THIS HERE BEERS MY IBS-D MEDICATION...I GOT ME A PERMIT AND EVERYTHING. Or could it be that drinking the beer just relaxes you for those of us that stress causes our D to worsen? Who knows worth trying it. How many beer do I have to drink before I see results? Just kidding. Well CHEERS. Will let you know what my findings are. TO GO OR NOT TO GO , THAT IS THE QUESTION??


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello abigailcrane...you always make me smile with your posts. I would say that beer is NOT the miracle cure, but I love the idea of a beer prescription. You might be right about it relaxing us. But I take Xanax (with the beer--I know, that is an awful combo) and that doesn't stop anxiety-induced diarrhea. It just helps me remain calm when I have the D.I haven't tried any heavy beers (like ale or something) so perhaps different ones havae a different affect. I used to mix the heffeweisen with pear cider at a local restaurant and that also produced great results. Cheers!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

Good luck to anyone who can drink beer and be o.k.I used to drink lots when I was IBS-C then on new years day 2000 after lots of beer the night beforeI was stuck on the toilet all day what a way to start the new millennium!!!!Ever since that day I have been IBS-D alcohol its my biggest trigger just a tiny amount without taking immodium a few hours before will get me running to the toilet.If you are o.k. drinking two or three beers fine but avoid drinking too much you dont want to end up like me.


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

Abigail I have to say, once again you made me laugh. Thank you. Today I really needed to smile


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

A word for the tryer here, throw in the lime, it helps take some of the carbination out. So if you don't want to look odd go with a Corona with a slice of lime. The carbination is a trigger for me. An evening of social drinking does help me at least at the time. The next day is another story.I'm sure the depressiant effect alcohol has it what's working in this case.


----------



## Meem5472 (Jan 25, 2004)

Abigail...you are hysterical! In response to the original post, my dad drinks a beer whenever he has a large meal, to prevent diarrhea. It works for him!


----------

